# Reject ! ( Risky one, caution required)



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

A man enters his Favourite ritzy restaurant, and while sitting at his
regular table, he notices a gorgeous woman sitting at a table nearby,
all alone. He calls the waiter over and asks for their most expensive
bottle of Merlot to be sent over to her, knowing that if she accepts it,
she is his for the night. The waiter gets the bottle and quickly sends
it over to the woman, saying this is from the gentleman at a nearby table.
She looks at the man, then the wine, and decides to send a note over to the
man.

The note read:
"For me to accept this bottle, you need to have a Mercedes in your garage,
a million dollars in the bank, and 7 inches in your pants."
The man, after reading this note, sends a note back to her.

It read:
"Just so's you know, I happen to have a Ferrari Testarossa, a BMW 850iL,Audi TTR
and Mercedes 560SEL in my garage, and I have over twenty-million dollars in
the bank.............. But, not even for a woman as beautiful as you, would
I cut three inches off my dick. Just send the wine back, bitch."


----------

